# Free HK Service Manuals



## JorgenMan

*HK Service Manuals available for download*

It seems that Harman Kardon has their service manuals (not just owner's manuals) on the internet, although they don't post links to them. Here's how I found mine (an AVR40):

Go to the HK website, http://www.harmankardon.com/, and go to the support page, where you find the link to the owner's manual. For example, mine is:

http:// manuals.harman.com/HK/Owner%27s%20Manual/AVR40%20om.pdf

Note that I've put a space at the beginning of the URL so the forum software won't turn it into a link. To find the service manual, replace the "Owner%27s" (Owner's) with "Service", and change the end of the filename from "om" to "sm". Talk about a lucky guess! :jump: 
To continue the example, my service manual is found at:

http:// manuals.harman.com/hk/Service%20Manual/AVR40%20sm.pdf

The two differences are the subdirectory ("Service%20Manual" instead of "Owner%27s%20Manual"), and the end of the filename ("sm" instead of "om"). Of course, I can't guarantee that all HK products will be there, but I did test out the HK3380, a current HK receiver, and voila - there it was! Thanks to this trick, I was able to figure out what the problem was with my receiver, and didn't have to spend hours tracing signal paths.


----------



## Bent

I have a AVR 525 reciever, I am able to locate a owners manula, but not a service manual for mine this way.

Mine has some display lights that don't eliably stay lit - I'd like to fix them.


----------



## Guest

Bent said:


> I have a AVR 525 reciever, I am able to locate a owners manula, but not a service manual for mine this way.
> 
> Mine has some display lights that don't eliably stay lit - I'd like to fix them.


Bent, I have the same receiver and I am experiencing problems as well.

Try this link, it worked for me: http:// manuals.harman.com/HK/Service%20Manual/AVR525%20sm.pdf
(remove the space before manuals)


----------



## Bent

thanks a million - it worked.


----------



## marco1104

Hello, I'm looking for service manual AVR 255, this isn't work for this model, please help me.


----------

